

Ask HN: Best Books in Management - hartator


======
hgrttn
Management can be vague but if you are looking for being a manager in a
software environment:

\- Peopleware by DeMarco and Lister

\- The Mythical Man-Month by Brooks

Also for general management you can always go with Peter Drucker.

Are you looking for something specific?

~~~
hartator
I was more looking about general principle of management, but I would
definetly look to this ones too. Which one did you prefer Peopleware or The
Mythical Man-Month?

What do you think about First, break all the rules?

~~~
hgrttn
I am actually reading The Mythical Man Month but it seems to be more about
project management than people. Peopleware was very very good for people
management.

I have heard great things about "First, break all the rules" but haven't read
it.

Good luck on your management adventure.

